# endlers



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

i just bought myself a reverse trio of endlers. when will these fish start to spawn? how will i know the female is pregno and ready to dump her fri? i also have 2 male guppys in the same tank. will the guppys interbreed with my endler? and if so what will happen and when will i be able to identify if the fri are guppy or endler


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

they should start in the first days.look at the gravid spot after you see she pregnate she should drop in 3-4 weeks.i think they will interbreed.


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

the gravid spot is black but she doesnt look to fat. is she going to drop or no


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

once she looks REALLY fat and looks like a box when you look at her from top she is ready to drop her fry. at some stage, if your female endlers have clear bodies, you will be able to see eyes. that is a good sign to move her to a birthing tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, the guppies will ruin your endlers by breeding with them, so don't keep them together if you don't want this to happen. Sometimes you get amazingly good stuff from it, but usually you just get a big mess.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, I have seen guppy/endler fry and some of them are neat looking, and then some of them are odd and have deformities.


----------

